# April 2015 overnight @afan argoed



## dan_bo (19 Nov 2014)

Who would fancy it? 

Day 1 turn up and do the W2

Beer +hotel

Day 2 do the blade. Back in the car for 1PM. 

Hows about it?


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Nov 2014)

Put me down as a possible Dan.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Nov 2014)

Funny you should post this Dan. I ran the idea past Mrs Skol earlier today and she is really keen to see the back of me. In fact she said I could pack my bags and stay out the next night too!

I already have commitments for the weekend of 25th so how does 18th/19th Apr sound?

Have you anything lined up for accommodation? A cheap, boozy pub with a pool table and dart board that has some rooms usually hits the spot. I don't mind sharing a twin room but I refuse to share a bed with you (nothing personal ).


----------



## I like Skol (19 Nov 2014)

Trail info for W2 HERE. I like this bit..... 44km.....The trail includes two of the most demanding descents in the UK.

BLADE INFO.

Calling @g_dog


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Trail info for W2 HERE. I like this bit..... 44km.....The trail includes two of the *most demanding descents in the UK*.
> 
> BLADE INFO.
> 
> Calling @g_dog


You know how Dan was saying he hadn't ridden a proper trail at night yesterday......


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Funny you should post this Dan. I ran the idea past Mrs Skol earlier today and she is really keen to see the back of me. In fact she said I could pack my bags and stay out the next night too!
> 
> I already have commitments for the weekend of 25th so how does 18th/19th Apr sound?
> 
> Have you anything lined up for accommodation? A cheap, boozy pub with a pool table and dart board that has some rooms usually hits the spot. I don't mind sharing a twin room but I refuse to share a bed with you (nothing personal ).




Pencilled in for the 18th/19th.

I'll look up sleazy b+bs.

@Cubist @fossyant @longers @potsy @Crackle @Panter 


anyone else who may be interested?


----------



## I like Skol (20 Nov 2014)

Ideally we want to be based near Glyncorrwg as both rides can start from there

I think we can probably rule out The Tunnel Hotel, Blaengwynfi?






and The Queens B&B looks a bit to 'nice' for our requirements?





This might be the answer....





With food and drink at the nearby Glyncorrwg hall.

Skyline house can accommodate up to 10 people and is currently available for the dates we want.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Ideally we want to be based near Glyncorrwg as both rides can start from there
> 
> I think we can probably rule out The Tunnel Hotel, Blaengwynfi?
> View attachment 62171
> ...



I like the look of the tunnel. Reminds me of a place i stayed in Avonmouth.....

Skyline house looks the part. I might have a couple of others interested.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Dec 2014)

Really off to a flyer this one isn't it?


----------



## I like Skol (2 Dec 2014)

It's your thread Dan. I've come up with a date and possible accommodation so my duties are fulfilled 

All you need to do now is get some deposits off the miscreants attendees and book the digs 

Where shall I send my cash?


----------



## dan_bo (2 Dec 2014)

I'll hang on to see if there are any more interested. I have at least one mate coming along (apparently).


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2015)

Bump!Who's playing out?


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jan 2015)

I thought you had forgotten.

ME!


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I thought you had forgotten.
> 
> ME!


Nooooo only just passed it by the missus.


----------

